# Fall crocus price for planting



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal to me.. What's your source?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Where else but at your local garden center.
I think they mispriced this item. Oh well, their lost then.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

$0.06 is a very good price on them. And if they are at a garden center vs. outlet store (Big Lots) they will be a good quality. Also keep in mind there are 2 different type of spring crocus. One, the snow crocus, will bloom very early but have smaller flowers. The second is the giant crocus, and that is typically the one that everyone plants as they have larger flowers. The bees will want both of them. And don't forget the snowdrops too.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, I already planted some snow drops the other day. Now to plant more crocus for early
bloom the coming Spring. Yes, they are the good quality large flowering bulbs that some are
about to sprout a bit too. I'll be planting those tomorrow. Going to increase my forage areas around
my bee yard for the coming year. Clover, hubam, sainfoin, canola, buckwheat, etc came to mind.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Plant borage for early summer to mid fall forage. Montauk daisies, stonecrop and asters for fall forage


----------

